# News: Added separate Digitech/GSP forums



## Chris (Jun 30, 2004)

There was nil out there for my preamp aside from a handful of spammy Yahoo groups and mailing lists, so Josh and I setup http://digitech.sevenstring.org today. If you know someone with a GSP/DSP/S-Disc processor'd preamp/amp, let 'em know.

- Chris


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2004)

hey Chris I use the Digi tech Valve FX and the 2120 s dics amps but have really been relying on my new Damage Control Engineering Pre amp lately ....you must run a Hush or a de-esser for digitech pre amps they have so much hiss when added to a high gain amp like a DSL 100 or a Dual Rec or soldano sl-100....


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2004)

I run a Rocktron hush for my main distortions. Helps a lot, since you really have to crank the SDisc's gains/levels to get it to sound meaty.


----------

